# New Betta - Superman



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Pic of my new Betta I saved from Big-box. Even Superman needs saving.


----------



## watercrayfish (May 3, 2016)

Your photos are awsome!!!

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Thanks watercrayfish!


----------



## irishspy (Feb 7, 2003)

He's a gorgeous specimen -- great rescue! :clap2:


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Thanks irishspy


----------



## ObiQuiet (Oct 9, 2009)

Wow. Do you have a special photo booth tank to take shots like this?


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

ObiQuiet said:


> Wow. Do you have a special photo booth tank to take shots like this?


Thanks, no special tank, just a fast lens and I was able to black out the background.


----------



## CadyMai (Aug 2, 2020)

My betta was a "rescue" as well! I hate how they treat them at big box stores


----------

